
What’s Your VC’s Tech Stack? - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@BlueFuture/whats-your-vc-s-tech-stack-results-from-a-survey-of-early-stage-venture-capital-funds-7ddbeaf987c0
======
yarapavan
The whitepaper that inspired this study - How Private Equity and Venture
Capital Investors Are Eating Their Own Dogfood
([http://www.alleywatch.com/2017/09/how-private-equity-and-
ven...](http://www.alleywatch.com/2017/09/how-private-equity-and-venture-
capital-investors-are-eating-their-own-dogfood/))

